# looking for a shark fishing crew



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

So I would consider myself pretty experienced I have everything to fish, in the process of bumping up to 50's and maybe 80's. And sometime this year I am going to have a shark fishing trailer built. I have a buddy that goes with me but not as consistently as I would like. I would love to have a group of 3 or 4 guys that would be interested in trying to go. 

Maybe even start out own team. 

Let me know if your interested. Would be great if you could be in the same area as me, I live in League city. 

Again I have everything I need and we could combine things. Have 4x4 SUV, rods, reels, 2 generators if we need them, kayak to yak out baits and if we are lazy I have a jet ski to do it also. Lots of things.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm looking to start a crew as welI. I live in Lumberton and fish Crystal Beach 2 or 3 weekends a month. I have all the gear, yaks, and trailer. I'm looking to start fishing some tourneys. We are a hardcore beach family so my wife and kids are always with me when shark fishing. I'd prefer to fish with a family friendly group.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd like to get back into the shark fishing.I have a kayak also and would like to bring the family.


----------



## jcm1983 (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to strictly surf fish. All of my surf reels fall in the 4/0 class but i wouldn't mind getting new toys lol. I also have a 4x4 jeep and a malibu stealth kayak. Im down to get back into surf fishing, targeting sharks.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a penn 9/0 and a kayak and I'm always looking to get together with other people and fish!
I fish a lot down on surfside to Sargent 
James


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

That is a great suggest and I probably should have mentioned it also. I am a single dad and my daughter would most likely be fishing with me. I've had 4 people pm me, I really appreciate the response I would like to try and plan a trip not for this weekend but for the following weekend. 

What do you guys think? It would be a good get to know you type trip and we can see how things go.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

i just moved to the houston area and wouldnt mind going and out and meeting more fishing folks around here. my wife and i both love to fish. keep me posted as we are busy thru oct but my plans may change.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I will be at Crystal this Saturday. Maybe next Saturday but I will be there from Tuesday to Friday that same week.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

MNsurf said:


> I will be at Crystal this Saturday. Maybe next Saturday but I will be there from Tuesday to Friday that same week.


I live in lumberton too when I'm not surf fishing haha... Me and my buddies love it, this is my last week of work for the summer so I plan to make some trips next week and throughout August


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> That is a great suggest and I probably should have mentioned it also. I am a single dad and my daughter would most likely be fishing with me. I've had 4 people pm me, I really appreciate the response I would like to try and plan a trip not for this weekend but for the following weekend.
> 
> What do you guys think? It would be a good get to know you type trip and we can see how things go.


I think I can do that weekend. Where are you planing on going?


----------



## lshunter (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm interested in this. Have all the gear needed. Typically hit PINS to fish

See ya'll on the sand


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I was just talking to someone about this the other day. I would like to get back into shark fishing as well. I have two surf rods with Penn 6/0's and looking to get a couple more. I don't have a kayak though.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

All my fishing is light tackle but I am very interested in getting a setup to do some shark fishing, maybe not the monsters you're after but I'd like to learn how to bring them in and release them properly. My kids (7,5) ask me to go everytime and they would love it. I'd have no problem pitching in for bait or what's needed. I also have a kayak. Shoot me a PM if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Great everyone let's plan on getting a group going next weekend. Again not the week nd of the 2nd but the following. Would be good to have a group to hang out with and soak some bait.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Post up when and where and I'm sure I can make it to help out .


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd lilke to toss my name in as well.

I don't have much in ways of shark fishing gear with the exceptions of a 4/0 and some decent tackle and kayak. Can contribute for bait and paddling baits.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I will have to let you guys know if I can make it this coming weekend. I am heading to new Orleans this week and found out I might have to stay Friday night.


----------

